# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Profession] Le revenant. Classe en cours de création, merci de patienter.

## purEcontact

Profession dévoilée par partie depuis l'annonce de l'extension, Arenanet donne accès à la classe pendant un week end complet (11-12 juillet) permettant enfin aux joueurs de se faire une idée plus concrète de cette nouvelle profession.

*Mais le Revenant, qu'est-ce que c'est ?*

C'est avant tout une classe appartenant à la catégorie des soldats, ce qui lui confère une armure lourde au même titre que le guerrier ou le gardien.
Contrairement aux 2 autres classes lourdes, sa barre de vie de base (le pool hp) est situé dans la "moyenne" rejoignant ainsi le gang des mid-hp composé de l'ingénieur, du rôdeur et de l'envoûteur.

*Comment ça se joue ?*

Son gameplay est atypique.
Au même titre que l'ingénieur ou l'élémentaliste, le revenant ne peut pas changer d'arme en combat.
Contrairement à l'intégralité des classes déjà existantes, les variations de son gameplay se situent essentiellement dans ses compétences utilitaires.
En effet, la classe tourne autour d'une mécanique de légendes qui disposent chacune d'un set de compétences utilitaires spécifiques.
Le revenant a la possibilité de switcher entre 2 légendes en combat.

Pour faire simple, là où la plupart des autres classes switch de compétences d'armes, le revenant switch de compétences utilitaires.

Le revenant possède également une ressource unique : l'énergie.
Cette énergie fonctionne de la même manière que le mana de guild wars 1 : lorsque vous utilisez une compétence, votre barre d'énergie se vide.
Certaines compétences draine la barre tandis que d'autres utilisent un montant fixe.
Vous commencez vos combats à 50% d'énergie et vous vous retrouvez à ce montant quand vous passez d'une posture légendaire à une autre.
En combat, hors utilisation de compétence drainant la barre, vous gagnez 5 points d'énergie par seconde.
Lorsque vous sortez de combat, vous perdez  (ou regagnez) 5 points d'énergie par seconde jusqu'à atteindre les 50%

*Pourquoi choisir le revenant, qu'est-ce qui le différencie des autres classes ?*

Avant tout, je pense que c'est ses possibilités d'hyper spécialisation via les légendes qui le définisse.
Bref aperçu des postures légendaires :

*Nain légendaire : Jalis Martelfer*
_Tank._
C'est l'une des premières légendes annoncées et à vrai dire, celle qui m'a le plus étonné.
La légende de Jalis est designé pour encaisser les coups et apporter un support défensif au groupe.
A la différence du gardien qui apporte un support défensif via la protection ou la régénération mais qui n'a pas un pool hp très élevé (12khp de base), le revenant est amené à ramener les ennemis sur lui via la mécanique d'incitation.
Sachant qu'elle est couplée à la mécanique de lenteur, il y a de fortes chances pour que l'incitation soit utilisée comme outil de kitting plus que comme outil de tank mais ça, l'avenir nous le dira.
*Démon légendaire : Malyx l'impitoyable*
_Altérations_
Annoncée en parallèle du nain, Malyx se base sur les mécaniques d'altérations.
Mais il ne fait pas qu'infliger des altérations aux adversaires, il s'en inflige à lui même comme pourrait le faire un nécromant avec ses sorts de "corruption".
Cette mécanique se complète avec sa compétence ultime qui lui permet de lancer les altérations qui a sur lui sur ses adversaires.
Là où Jalis est clairement orienté sur le support défensif concernant les attaques directs, Malyx peut être une bonne légende pour le dispel.
*Centaure légendaire : Ventari*
_Soigneur_
Annoncé bien plus tard et là aussi très surprenant, cette légende est orientée sur le soin.
Soin sur la durée, soin direct, absorption de projectile, prendre la forme du Ventari vous transforme en vrai petit prêtre.
Cependant, pour être opérationnel, le revenant doit invoqué une tablette qui se détruit dès lors que ce dernier change de posture.
*Cool Ninja Cat légendaire : Shiro Tagashi*
_Dps_
Destruction, annihilation, et meurtre en tout, ce petit ange aime faire mal.
Cet assassin légendaire offre de bonnes options offensives au revenant.
*Dragon légendaire : Glint*
_Buff turret / joint de carrelage / spécialisation élite_
Glint (ou Brill en français) est la légende permettant au revenant de briller.
Elle offre des capacités de support intéressante quelque soit la voix dans laquelle le revenant s'engage.
Régénération, protection, fureur, pouvoir et vitesse permanentes, la légende est un atout pour les groupes.

----------


## Saeryswen

*Je viens à l'instant de tester rapidement cette nouvelle classe et je dois dire que je suis plutôt contente même s'il y aurait quelques petites choses à modifier je pense:* 

- Classe plutôt équilibrée, quand même axée sur le corps à corps je trouve. J'ai bien apprécié le fait de pouvoir choisir deux barres de skill différentes et donc de bénéficier/switcher de plusieurs heal et pouvoirs. Les skill avec la tablette sont intéressants. Le revenant permet à la fois de soigner et de faire mal. 

- Niveau maniabilité avec un seul mob tout va bien mais cela devient un peu plus difficile à gérer avec un bon paquet ou un boss. Le revenant est trop mono cible.

- C'est dommage de ne pouvoir switcher d'arme comme pour les skill légende ou comme pour nos autres classes. 

- Il faut également se méfier de la barre d'énergie qui diminue très vite ou se remplie un peu de manière brouillon. Car c'est toujours au moment où on a besoin de se deal qu'on n'a plus rien et ça peut devenir vite problématique avec un gros monstre.



      

_*Je m'excuse pour la qualité bien beurk de mes photos*_

----------


## Sephil

Il n'y a pas de touche de capture d'écran sur ton clavier ?  ::O: 

@Pure : c'est quoi ton screen ?  ::o:

----------


## atavus

> @Pure : c'est quoi ton screen ?


A ton avis ? ::ninja::

----------


## Nessou

Ils vont arriver à faire détester une classe avant qu'elle soit release.  :;):

----------


## Sephil

> A ton avis ?


Figure toi que j'en ai pas la moindre idée, d'où ma question !  ::): 

Jamais vu quoi que ce soit dans le jeu qui ressemble à ça.

----------


## atavus

> Jamais vu quoi que ce soit dans le jeu qui ressemble à ça.


Tablette de ventari (skill de revenant) mis en ligne pour faire une b... .
C'est mieux là ?

----------


## purEcontact

L'op a été modifié, pour glint je l'ai mis même si on a qu'une info :



Concernant la beta de ce week end, j'avoue ne pas comprendre ce qu'attends Arenanet comme retour sur le revenant.
Je pourrais dire "la classe manque de dps" mais comme je ne sais pas toutes les pièces du puzzle, ça me parait un peu idiot d'avancer ça.
Idem si je ne sais pas si la classe est buggé ou non : je lance "Phase Smash" (3 du marteau) au loin, je tente de lancer unyelding anguish (3ème utilitaire malyx) mais ce n'est pas possible, je dois attendre de revenir à ma place originale pour lancer l'utilitaire.
Quel est l'intérêt que le "phase smash" soit un déplacement et non un TP si on ne peut rien faire pendant le déplacement ?

----------


## Alchimist

Hier soir j'ai fais un run Arah P1 avec un revenant dans l'équipe, ça c'est plutôt bien passé, il a notamment été très utile contre Lupi, puisqu'on avait lamentablement fail le one shot, et sa tablette qui absorbe les tirs a particulièrement été utile à ce moment-là. Par contre j'ai rencontré quelques revenants en sPvP et c'était l’annihilation pour eux à chaque fois. 

Mais j’ai quand même du mal à comprendre l'utilité de cette beta, si ce n'est donner une récompense à ceux qui ont pré-acheté le jeu, puisque la classe est incomplète et n'a même pas de compétence aquatique, ça ne permet donc pas d'avoir une idée de l'équilibrage futur, à la rigueur ça sert uniquement à détecter les bugs sur les skills présents. 

Pour compléter l'op, la dernière légende de base, puisque Glint sera surement l’élite, sera Shiro, orienté vers le dps pur on sait déjà qu'il pourra avoir une aura augmentant la férocité de 150 autour de lui.

----------


## Saeryswen

> Il n'y a pas de touche de capture d'écran sur ton clavier ?


Si mais j'ai pris cela vite fait à partir d'une vidéo (oui je me complique la vie)  ::rolleyes:: 





> Concernant la beta de ce week end, j'avoue ne pas comprendre ce qu'attends Arenanet comme retour sur le revenant.
> Je pourrais dire "la classe manque de dps" mais comme je ne sais pas toutes les pièces du puzzle, ça me parait un peu idiot d'avancer ça.


C'est vrai qu'il est difficile de juger une nouvelle classe dans son fonctionnement global si nous n'avons pas accès à l'ensemble de ce qui la constitue. C'est peut être une décision d'Arenanet pour conserver une part de mystère et ne pas tout nous dévoiler. Mais c'est un peu idiot si c'est le cas.

----------


## Sephil

> Tablette de ventari (skill de revenant) mis en ligne pour faire une b... .
> C'est mieux là ?


Merci j'ai vu la b...
C'est la tablette que je connaissais pas.
C'est mieux.

----------


## purEcontact

En y réfléchissant, le soucis principal du revenant, c'est que ses sorts sont littéralement compartimentés.

Il y a une légende pour la tankiness, une légende pour le soin et une légende pour les altérations.
Si je compare à l'élémentaliste, on se retrouve avec à peu près le même fonctionne théorique : l'eau pour le soin, la terre pour le support / altération, le feu pour les dégâts et l'air pour le contrôle.

Seulement, la différence énorme, c'est que l'élémentaliste peut passer en un clin d'oeil d'un rôle à l'autre.
Même si il ne peut pas revenir rapidement sur un rôle qu'il a quitté, il dispose d'assez d'options dans ses utilitaires pour que ça ne soit pas un problème.

Par exemple : je quitte l'eau, je suis en mauvaise posture.
Je peux utiliser le bouclier des arcanes pour me défendre puis utiliser la glyphe des tempêtes en terre pour m'assurer que je ne me ferais pas toucher le temps que je puisse repasser en eau.
Sans compter le fait que j'ai une compétence de soin efficace.
Autre exemple : j'ai craqué le feu et l'air, je me retrouve en eau ou en terre.
Ce n'est pas grave! Je lance l'arc de glace et suivant la façon dont j'ai choisi mes traits, je ferais même plus de dégâts en eau que si j'étais en feu.

Bref, je vais essayer de faire un feedback, même si j'ai conscience que le revenant n'est pas complet :*1. Les soins sont mal équilibrés.*
_"Oui, mais il en a 2"._
C'est vrai, sauf que le temps d'en incanter un, de changer de légende et d'incanter le second, on perd de la vie car on lâche rarement un soin quand on est tranquille.
Le fait de changer de légende prends du temps, ce n'est pas aussi instantané que l'élémentaliste.

Du coup, pour avoir un soin de 4605 (Jalis) + 3320 (Malyx de base) = 7925, il faut un temps d'incantation de 2.5sec.
Ratio : 3170 heal per second (noté hps plus bas) et 264 heal per cool down (hpcd)

A titre de comparaison : le refuge du gardien *bloque* pendant 2 secondes et soigne de 4555 en 1.25 sec.
ratio : 3644 hps, 156 hpcd
le signe de résolution soigne à 8150 hp et se cast en une seconde. 
ratio : 8150 hps, 204 hpcd
Absorption d'altération en nécromant soigne de base pour 5390 hp en 1.25 sec.
ratio : 4312 hps, 180 hpcd / 269.5hpcd via trait
Puits de sang (toujours nécro) soigne à 5390 hp en 1 sec.
ratio : 5390 hps, 135hpcd / 169hpcd via trait_"Tu vois bien, le 'hpcd' du revenant est plus élevé que la plupart de tes autres exemples, donc tout va bien, non ?"_

Et bien non car le hpcd est un mauvais indicateur : on ne lance pas son soin dès qu'il est disponible et en boucle, on le lance en *fonction de la situation*, c'est pour ça qu'on a tendance à utiliser le refuge en gardien plutôt que le signe de résolution : le refuge soigne moins mais il bloque les dommages.

On lance rarement son soin quand on est pas loin d'être full, on le lance quand on est mal et sous pression, dans ce cas avoir un blocage qui va absorber tout les dégâts entrants est plus intéressant qu'un gros soin.

Là où ça pêche pour le revenant, c'est que son hps est extrêmement bas. Le temps qu'on incante un soin puis qu'on switch pour utiliser le second, on perd plus de vie que le montant récupéré.
Sous les chariots à flèches d'ascalon, je ne suis pas certains qu'en enchaînant les 2 soins, on se retrouve avec plus de vie que si on s'était barré loin.
Dans ce cas, le soin ne sert à rien, autant trouver un endroit pour sortir de combat.

Avec Jalis, il est possible d'absorber les dégâts entrant via la compétence élite.
Hors, celle-ci prends plus de 2 secondes à se lancer (2.75, presque 3 donc).
Il faut anticiper des dégâts qui vont être potentiellement pris mais avec une latence de 3 secondes, c'est pour ainsi dire impossible.
L'exemple qui me vient à l'esprit, c'est la charge du guerrier d'ascalon en fractale : le temps qu'il charge, le revenant n'a pas le temps de finir son incantation donc il ne peux pas l'utiliser correctement et plutôt que d'utiliser une compétence qui est prévue pour ce genre de cas de figure, il est préférable d'esquiver.

Si j'ai pris la peine de calculer le hpcd, c'est uniquement pour anticiper la remarque sur le fait que *prendre uniquement en compte les CD pour définir la puissance du soin n'est pas bon pour l'équilibrage*.
_"Oui mais pure, t'es mignon mais t'as oublié que le soin de Malyx soigne plus si on a des altérations sur la tronche !"_

Tu as raison, moi qui me pose des questions qui sont sensé me mettre mal.
Sauf que j'en reviens à mon point d'introduction : le revenant est compartimenté.
En admettant que tu sois sous Malyx au moment où t'as des altérations plein la tronche, tout va bien, tu vas pouvoir te soigner plus ou moins correctement.

Maintenant, si tu es sous Jalis:soit tu passes sur Malyx (si tu peux car il y a 10 secondes de CD entre les 2 légendes) et tu te soignes mais j'espère que tu as un bon paquet d'altérations sur la tronche et qui durent assez longtemps pour que tu puisses les consommer via ton soin : à partir de 2 altérations, on récupère autant d'hp que l'absorption d'altérations de base du nécro, *il faut 7 altérations pour arriver à un soin relativement équivalent*.
soit tu te heal sous Jalis, tu fais sauter 3 altérations et dans ce cas, il faut avoir 2 altérations restantes pour avoir un soin total que je qualifierais de "correct"._"Et beh! Tu vois! Si t'as des altérations sur la tronche, tu te heal correctement, c'est pas toi qui parlait de soin situationnel ?"_

Pour commencer, petit con, tu vas changer de ton.
Ensuite, j'ai montré au dessus qu'il fallait avoir au moins 5 altérations sur la tronche pour avoir un soin correct.
Je ne sais pas pour vous mais personnellement, je me retrouve rarement avec 5 altérations sur la tronche.
L'exemple qui me vient à l'esprit, c'est l'archidevin dans la fractale du colosse qui pose des zones qui infligent pas mal d'altérations mais après vérification, il n'en pose que 4.
Bon, bah je vois pas à quel endroit dans le jeu on se retrouve avec 5 altérations.
En sPvP peut être ? Après tout, le jeu est équilibré autour de ça.

Le revenant sous Malyx a toujours au moins une altération sur la tronche, on reprends donc des calculs :
4605 (jalis) + 3320 (base de malyx) + 980 = 8905 soit 3562 hps

2 altérations :
4605 + 3320 + 980 + 980 = 9885 soit 3954 hps
Comme écrit plus haut, à partir de 2 altérations, on arrive à un soin correct sans plus.
*PART 1 TL;DR : d'un point de vue PvE, les soins du revenant sont mauvais mais ils ne sont pas non plus catastrophiques.*




> Un tweak des chiffres permettrait d'arriver à quelque chose de viable.
> Selon moi, il faudrait équilibrer les soins du revenant à partir de l'absorption d'altération du nécromant car la mécanique est similaire.
> Partant du principe qu'on a toujours au moins une altération sur la tronche en revenant, je testerai un boost de 500 hp du soin de Malyx pour arriver à un truc qui me paraît équilibré.


4605 + 3320 + 980 + 500 = 9405 soit 3764 hps
Soit un peu plus que le refuge, mais on a pas le blocage.

Avec un minimum de skill, on l'utilisera pour 2 altérations :
4605 + 3320 + 980 + 980 + 500 = 10385 soit 4154 hps.
On s'approche du hps du soin du nécromant, sachant qu'on a la possibilité de segmenter les soins et de retirer les altérations en 2 fois, ça me paraît pas déconnant.

*2. Les dégâts sont à la masse.*
_"Et un peu à la hache !"_

L'argument qui ressort systématiquement c'est qu'on a pas la légende liée aux dégâts directs.
C'est vrai mais *ça ne devrait pas empêcher de faire des dégâts par altération.*

Malyx a été présenté comme la légende des dégâts par altérations et le combo hache / masse est sensé lui aussi produire son lot d'altérations.
Hors, les dégâts en altérations sont ridicules.

J'ai testé aux contrées sauvages avec le stuff enragé, rune de lyssa, cachet de tourment et d'explosion :
- 11 stack de tourment, 700 dégâts en damage over time (dot), ~1500 en mouvement
- 5 stack de poison, ~550 dot
- 2 stack de brulure, ~600 dot, parfois 4 stack (qui tiennent pas), ~1000
- Auto-attaque entre 100 et 250 (stuff enragé, donc 0 puissance).

On arrive donc à 700 + 600 + 550, 1850 dégâts par seconde.

Je me suis dis "bon, peut être qu'après le patch, ils ont nerf les dégâts par altération, retournons dans les contrées sauvages avec ma rôdeuse."
Je suis parti du principe que je ne connaissais pas le revenant, donc plutôt que de faire un cycle complexe à base de placement et de combo, j'ai pris le parti d'utiliser uniquement une fois le 2 de l'arc court, le piège de poison et l'auto attaque le temps que le piège disparaisse.

Résultat : 
- 15 stacks de poison (monte jusqu'à 19), ~2100 dégâts par seconde. 

Pour être complètement honnête, j'ai 20% de dégâts supplémentaires dans ma branche "dégâts directs" donc en essayant d'être objectif, je peux me dire que je peux booster de 20% les dégâts du revenant pour avoir un résultat similaire :
1850*1.2 = 2220 dps.
Mais c'est parfait, j'arrive à un résultat qui dépasse mon rôdeur !

Minute papillon, comme je l'ai précisé, je n'ai utilisé que 3 attaques (en comptant l'auto attaque) en rôdeur.
Le familier était en passif et je n'ai pas utilisé mes 2 autres pièges.
Retournons-y avec le rôdeur, toujours sans pet et en utilisant uniquement les 3 pièges (pas d'auto attaque, pas de 2 en arc court, juste un pull au 1).

Poison : 1466
Brûlure : 1111
Saignement : 635
_Désolé, j'ai pas noté le nombre de stack_

1466 + 1111 + 635 = 3212 dps.

_"Bon, le revenant, il a des bijoux célestes sur ses trinkets, ça lui fait "que" 1239 dégâts par altération, tu veux pas baisser un peu, t'es à 1396, c'est pas juste !"_ 
Mon rôdeur étant anciennement zerk, je lui ai mis son équipement zerk, j'ai laissé les trinkets en sinistre parce que j'avais rien d'autre sous la main, je me retrouve à 714 dégâts par altération.

Poison : ~1000
Brulure : ~800
Saignement : ~400

1000 + 800 + 400 = 2200 dps.
Oh tiens, on arrive à tout pareil que le revenant avec ses 1200 dégâts par altération !

*PART 2 TL;DR : Les dégâts sont à la ramasse car ils ont l'air de se baser sur la plus faible des altérations : le tourment.*




> Pour faire simple, il faut être immobile pour monter les stacks de tourment.
> Les stacks de tourment font des dégâts corrects uniquement lorsque la cible bouge.
> Si la cible bouge, il est difficile de stack du tourment.
> Soit la cible est immobile et on dps pas.
> Soit elle bouge et on dps pas.
> Notez que dans le second cas, on dps toujours pas mais c'est beaucoup plus dynamique !


Je sais, en sPvP, c'est opé, faut nerfer, au scandale, etc...
Sauf que dans le PvE *actuel*, on est plutôt sur une stratégie où les monstres sont immobiles (de préférence, dans un coin sombre).
*3. Tout est trop caractéristique**Les spécialisations sont trop spécifiques.*
_"Dis comme ça, ça parait con."_

Dans Guild Wars 2, quelque soit la branche de spécialisation, même si elle est orientée "soin", elle comprends des composantes de dégâts.
Exemples : 
la spécialisation en eau de l'élémentaliste (soin) octroie jusqu'à 30% (!!) de dégâts contre les ennemis.la spécialisation en vertus du gardien (support) offre 20% de damage modifier.la spécialisation en honneur du gardien (support/soin) permet de stacker de la might et récompense les crit par de la vigueur.

Je vais pas toutes les faire, vous avez compris l'idée.
Le revenant est ultra spécialisé : tout ce qui est dans la branche corruption concerne de près ou de loin les altérations.
La rédemption est 100% soin, la branche punition est presque 100% défensif mais l'invocation instinctive (pop du marteau tournoyant quand on frappe) fait qu'elle peut être intéressant couplé à une spécialisation plus dps.
La branche invocation est "drôle" dans le sens où c'est un fourbi où les mecs ont pris tous les traits qui pouvaient potentiellement avoir une place intéressant dans les autres spécialisations et les ont casés là dedans.

En l'état, une fois que j'ai choisi *LA* ligne de spécialisation qui m'intéresse, il me reste le choix entre la peste et le choléra.
A la limite, je vais prendre ma branche principale et la branche fourre-tout, j'y trouverai peut être quelque chose qui fait synergie.

C'est à pondérer avec le fait qu'on a pas accès à toutes les spécialisations.
Peut être qu'une fois qu'on aura tout, cette impression d'ultra-spécialisation sera effacée : je veux faire du support, je prends la branche soin, la branche support et la branche fourre-tout.
Si je veux faire du dps, peut être que dans la branche support je trouverai quelque chose qui boostera les dégâts des alliés, je la couplerai avec ma branche dps et la branche fourre-tout.

C'est du wait and see mais j'ai l'impression qu'à l'arrivée, ils vont oublier quelque chose (le support offensif, le crowd control).
 *Les légendes sont trop fermées.*

Là encore, on a pas tout les éléments mais de ce que l'on voit, on a uniquement 5 compétences par légendes.
Au début, je me disais que si on voyait des flèches au dessus des compétences, c'est parce qu'il y en a d'autres de prévus.
Plus on avance dans le temps, plus le studio dévoile le revenant mais moins j'ai l'impression qu'on aura une diversité.

Là par contre, c'est beaucoup plus problématique que pour les spécialisations.
Je vais prendre le cas bien spécifique du Ventari : si vous changez de légende, la tablette disparaît.
Du coup, qu'est-ce qu'à peu près 90% des joueurs ont tendance à faire ?
Camper la légende.

L'énorme soucis c'est que les autres classes du jeu ne campe pas un seul rôle : en PvE, elles font du dégâts *ET* du soutien.
Que le soutien soit passif comme le guerrier phalange, l'aura vampirique du néco ou actif comme le renvoi du gardien ou la glyphe de tempête de sable en élémentaliste, le joueur a un double rôle.
*Les armes sont trop *insérer synonyme des adjectifs d'au dessus**

Le marteau est prévu pour faire des dégâts et pour faire un peu de soutien.
Le bâton est là pour faire du soin.
Le combo hache / masse fait des dégâts par altérations.

On en revient au soucis posé par les légendes.
De plus, ça bloque également les traits.
Je ne pourrais pas faire un build "Altération / Dégâts directs" parce que l'arme que j'équipe m'impose une façon de jouer.
Un berserker au bâton ne fait pas sens.
Un enragé au marteau non plus.
Un clerc en hache / masse ? Mais pas de soucis !

*PART 3 : TL;DR : L'ultra spécialisation n'est pas intéressant du point de vu du gameplay.*



> Pour ce point, ça vient en grande partie du fait que la classe n'est pas totalement présentée.
> Cependant, je mettrais de grands panneaux "WARING" parce qu'on part doucement avec une gameplay ultra spécialisé et ça risque de rapproche Guild Wars 2 des autres mmo à la trinité classique et au gameplay chiant à crever.


Bon, dans l'absolu, je jouerais pas la classe et ça sera peut être la mechromancer du jeu.
Ça peut être une bonne classe pour faire la transition entre un WoW (ou autre mmorpg classique) et un Guild Wars 2.

----------


## Sephil

tl;dr  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

> tl;dr


Ca viendra aussi.

----------


## atavus

> tl;dr


Le revenant pue.

----------


## purEcontact

Voilà, j'ai fini mon roman, j'ai foutu les TL;DR en citation pour les repérer plus rapidement.

----------


## olih

J'en connais un qui va être content t'en vouloir à mort  ::trollface:: 

*GOOGLE TRAD POWEEERRRRRRR*

On reflection, the main concerns of returning is that his spells are literally compartmentalized.

There is a legend for tankiness, a legend for the care and a caption for the alterations.
If I compare the Elementalist, you end up with roughly the same theoretical works: water for the care, support for land / alteration, fire and damage to the air for control.

But the big difference is that the Elementalist can pass in a wink from one role to another.
Even if he can not quickly return to a role he left, it has enough options in its utilities for it is not a problem.

For example: I leave the water, I'm in trouble.
Can I use the Arcane Shield to defend myself and then use the glyph earthen storms to make sure I would not touch me time so I can return to water.
Besides the fact that I have an effective healing skill.
Another example: I have cracked the fire and air, I find myself in water or in soil.
It does not matter! I throw the arc of ice and depending on how I chose my features, I'd even more water damage than if I was on fire.

Anyway, I'll try to feedback, although I am aware that the ghost is not complete:

    1. Care is unbalanced.
        "Yes, but there are 2".
        This is true, except that the time for a incanter, change of legend and the incantation of the second, we lose life because rarely loose a care when one is alone.
        Changing legend takes time, it is not as instant as the Elementalist.

        So, to have a care 4605 (Jalis) + 3320 (basic Malyx) = 7925, you need a cast time of 2.5sec.
        Ratio: 3170 heal per second (hps noted below) and 264 per heal cool down (HPCD)

        To compare:
            goalkeeper blocks refuge for 2 seconds and cures of 4555 in 1.25 sec.
            ratio: 3644 hps, 156 HPCD

            sign the resolution to 8150 hp heal and cast in a second.
            ratio: 8150 hps, 204 HPCD

            Alteration absorption necromancer base heal to 5390 hp in 1.25 sec.
            ratio: 4312 hps, 180 HPCD / 269.5hpcd via line

            Well of Blood (still necro) treats to 5390 hp in 1 sec.
            ratio: 5390 hps, 135hpcd / 169hpcd via line
        "You see, the" HPCD 'Revenant is higher than most of your other examples, so all is well, right? "

        Well no, because the HPCD is a poor indicator should not throw his care as it becomes available and loop, it is launched according to the situation, that's why we tend to use the refuge Guardian rather than the sign of resolution: the shelter but it blocks heals less damage.

        Rarely launches its care when one is not far from full, it is launched when one is ill and under pressure, in this case have a blockage that will absorb all incoming damage is more interesting than a big care.

        Where that fishing for returning was that his hps is extremely low. The time that casts a care then we switch to use the second, we lose more life than the amount recovered.
        Under carts arrows of Ascalon, I'm not certain that linking the 2 treatments, we are left with more life than if one was blocked off.
        In this case, the task is useless, so finding a place to get out of combat.

        With Jalis, it is possible to absorb damage entering via the elite skill.
        Outside, it take more than 2 seconds to start (2.75, so almost 3).
        We must anticipate the damage that will be potentially taken but with a latency of 3 seconds is virtually impossible.
        The example that comes to mind is the responsibility of Ascalon Warrior fractal: the time it loads, the ghost does not have time to finish his spell so he can not the used properly and rather than using a skill that is planned for this kind of case, it is best to dodge.

        If I bother to calculate the HPCD is only to anticipate the remark on the fact that taking into account only the CD to define the power of the care is not good for balancing.

        "Yes but pure, you're cute but you have forgotten that the care of Malyx treats over if there are changes on the face!"

        You're right, I'm asking me questions that are supposed to hurt.
        Except that I return to my point of introduction: the ghost is compartmentalized.
        Assuming you're in Malyx when you got the full changes the face, so good, you'll be able to heal you more or less correctly.

        Now, if you are under Jalis:
            either you spend on Malyx (if you can because there are 10 seconds of CD between two legends) and you take care of you but I hope you have a good package of alterations on the face and last long enough for you mayest consume via your care: from 2 alterations are recovered as much HP as the absorption of basic alterations necro, it takes 7 alterations to achieve a relatively equal care.

            be thou heal in Jalis, you'll blow 3 alterations and in this case, one must have 2 remaining alterations for a total care that I would call "correct".
        "And beh! You see! If you got alterations on the face, you heal yourself properly, it's not you who spoke Situational care?"

        To start, asshole, you'll change your tone.
        Then I showed above the need to have at least 5 alterations on the face for proper care.
        I do not know about you but personally I rarely find myself with five alterations on the face.
        The example that comes to mind is the archidevin in fractal colossus poses areas that inflict a lot of changes but after checking, the fact that 4 arises.
        Well, bah I do not see where in the game you end up with 5 alterations.
        In SPVP be? After all, the game is balanced around that.

        The ghost in Malyx always has at least one alteration on the face, it will begin again calculations:
        4605 (jalis) + 3320 (basic malyx) + 980 = 8905 or 3562 hps

        2 alterations:
        4605 + 3320 + 980 + 980 = 9885 or 3954 hps
        As written above, from two alterations, we arrive at a correct care no more.

        PART 1 TL; DR: a PvE perspective, the care of the back are bad but they are not catastrophic.

        A tweak the numbers would come up with something viable.
        I think we should balance the care of returning from the necromancer alteration of absorption because the mechanics are similar.
        Assuming we always have at least one alteration on the face returning, I will test a boost 500 hp care Malyx to achieve something that seems balanced.
        4605 + 3320 + 980 + 500 = 9405 or 3764 hps
        Slightly more than the shelter, but no blocking.

        With minimal skill, it will be used for two alterations:
        4605 + 3320 + 980 + 980 + 500 = 10385 or 4154 hps.
        One approaches the hps of care necromancer, knowing that we have the ability to segment the care and remove the alterations in 2 times, it seems not déconnant.

    2. Damage is grounded.
    "And a little ax!"

    The argument that consistently emerges is that the legend is not related to direct damage.
    That's true but that should not stop doing damage by weathering.

    Malyx was presented as the legend of the alterations and damage per combo ax / mass is supposed to also produce its share of changes.
    Outside, the damage by alterations are ridiculous.

    I tested the wilderness with the rabid stuff, rune lyssa, torment stamp and explosion:
    - 11 torment stack 700 damage damage over time (dot) ~ 1500 movement
    - 5 poison stack, ~ 550 dot
    - 2 stack burn, ~ 600 dot, sometimes 4 stack (which not take), 1000 ~
    - Self-attack between 100 and 250 (mad stuff, so 0 power).

    The result would be 700 + 600 + 550 1850 damage per second.

    I say "good, may be after the patch, they have nerve damage by tampering, back into the wilds with my ranger."
    I assumed that I did not know the way back, so instead of making a complex cycle investment base and combo, I took the party to use only once 2 of the short bow, poison trap and self attack time that the trap disappears.

    Result:
    - 15 poison stacks (up to 19) ~ 2100 damage per second.

    To be completely honest, I have 20% more damage in my arm "direct damage" So trying to be objective, I can say that I can boost of 20% of the damage back to have a similar result:
    1850 * 1.2 = 2220 dps.
    But it's great, I get to a result that exceeds my stalker!

    Minute butterfly, as I said, I have used only 3 attacks (counting the auto attack) in prowler.
    The familiar was passive and I have not used my other 2 traps.
    Returning ahead with the ranger, still without pet and using only 3 traps (no auto attack, in 2 short arc, just a sweater 1).

    Poison: 1466
    Burn 1111
    Bleeding: 635
    Sorry, I have not noted the number of stack

    1466 + 1111 + 635 = 3212 dps.

    "Well, the ghost, he celestial jewels on her trinkets, it makes him" only "1,239 damage by tampering, you want to drop a little, you're in 1396, that's not fair!"
    My stalker was formerly zerk, I put his equipment zerk, I let them trinkets disaster because I had nothing else at hand, I find myself 714 damage per alteration.

    Poison: ~ 1000
    Burn: 800 ~
    Bleeding: ~ 400

    1000 + 800 + 400 = 2200 dps.
    Oh well, we arrive at all like the ghost with 1,200 damage per alteration!
        PART 2 TL; DR: The damage to the picks as they seem to be based on the lower of the alterations: the torment.

        Simply put, we must be stationary mount torment stacks.
        Torment stacks are correct damage only when the target moves.
        If the target moves, it is difficult to stack torment.
        Either the target is stationary and not dps.
        Either it moves and is not dps.
        Note that in the second case, we still do not dps but it is much more dynamic!
        I know in SPVP is ope, be nerf, scandal, etc ...
        Except that in the current PvE, it is rather a strategy where monsters are stationary (preferably in a dark corner).

    3. It is all too characteristic
        The specializations are too specific.
        "Say like that, it sounds stupid."

        In Guild Wars 2, whatever the branch of specialization, even if it is oriented "care", she understand the damage components.
        Examples:
            water specialization Elementalist (care) provides up to 30% (!!) damage against enemies.
            specialization guardian of virtues (support) offers 20% change damage.
            specialization in honor of the guardian (support / care) allows the stacker might and rewards written by the force.

        I will not do them all, you get the idea.
        The ghost is highly specialized: all that is in respect of corruption branch or indirectly alterations.
        Redemption is 100% care, punishment branch is almost 100% but the instinctive defensive invocation (pop whirling hammer when struck) that it can be coupled with a more interesting dps specialization.
        The invocation branch is "funny" in the sense that it is a kit where the guys took all the traits that could potentially have an interesting place in other specializations encased and have in there.

        As it is, once I chose LA line of specialization that interests me, I have the choice between the plague and cholera.
        Ultimately, I'll take my main branch and branch tote, may be I will find something that synergy.

        It is to be weighted with the fact that we have access to all specializations.
        Maybe once we have all the impression of ultra-specialization will be erased: I want to support, I take care branch, the supporting leg and the tote industry.
        If I want to DPS, maybe in the supporting arm I'll find something that will boost the damage of allies, I couplerai with my dps branch and branch tote.

        It's wait and see but I feel that on arrival, they will forget something (the offensive support, crowd control).

        Legends are too closed.

        Again, not all the elements but from what we see, it was only 5 skills by legends.
        At first I thought that if we could see the arrows above skills, it is because there are others planned.
        The more we advance in time, over the studio reveals the back but at least I have a feeling we will have a diversity.

        There by cons, it is much more problematic than for specializations.
        I'll take the very specific case of Ventari: if you change caption, the tablet goes.
        So, what is that about 90% of the players tend to do?
        Camper legend.

        The big worry is that other classes of the game not only portrays a role in PvE, they make damage and support.
        That support is passive as the phalanx warrior, vampiric aura NECO or asset as the dismissal of the caretaker or sandstorm glyph in Elementalist, the player has a dual role.

        The weapons are too * insert synonymous adjectives from above *

        The hammer is provided for damage and to make a little support.
        The stick is there to care.
        The combo ax / mass does damage by alterations.

        It comes back to concerns raised by the legends.
        Moreover, it also blocks traits.
        I could not do a build "Alteration / direct damage" because the weapon I team needed me how to play.
        A berserker batting does not make sense.
        A rabid hammer either.
        A cleric ax / mass? But no worries!


        PART 3: TL; DR: The ultra specialization is not interesting from the point of view of gameplay.
        To this point, it comes largely from the fact that the class is not fully presented.
        However, I would put large signs "WARING" because it gently apart with a highly specialized and gameplay that brings risk of Guild Wars 2 other mmo the classic trinity gameplay and boring to death.
        Well, in the abstract, I not play the class and it will be the mechromancer the game.
        It can be a good class to make the transition from a WoW (or other classic mmorpg) and a Guild Wars 2.

----------


## purEcontact

T'es sérieux là à avoir google trad mon pavé ?  :tired:

----------


## Sephil

Oh la trad infâme ! :D

----------


## purEcontact

Je me tâte (_comme papry_) à faire le post sur le forum francophone.
Comme ça Tynril aura pas besoin de se taper la traduction, ce sera stéphanie (la CM) qui devra la faire  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

D'ailleurs, c'est un truc spécifique au forum CPC le fait que Tynril doive se taper les retours chez Arenanet ?
(Y'a pas à dire, nous sommes privilégiés chez les canards)

----------


## Tynril

"doive" est un peu fort, j'ai le choix  ::P:  Mais quand c'est interessant, je le fais le plus souvent.

Donc la forcement, je vais pas le faire.  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Comme je suis un salaud sans âme, je l'ai attiré sur ce thread et il m'a gentiment proposé de traduire l'intégralité de mon feedback pour le transmettre à l'équipe concernée  ::ninja:: .

Connerie mise à part, j'ai fini par faire un thread de feedback sur le forum français.

----------


## Saeryswen

@purEcontact: Bon tu avais vu juste et en même temps c'était prévisible. Nouvelle annonce pour le revenant concernant la dernière légende "Shiro" accès sur les dégâts physiques avec la double épée. 

https://www.guildwars2.com/fr/news/s...able-assassin/

----------


## atavus

> @purEcontact: Bon tu avais vu juste et en même temps c'était prévisible. Nouvelle annonce pour le revenant concernant la dernière légende "Shiro" accès sur les dégâts physiques avec la double épée. 
> 
> https://www.guildwars2.com/fr/news/s...able-assassin/


Double épées. :Bave:

----------


## purEcontact

Comme le guerrier et l’envoûteur.
Ceci est une révolution.

----------


## Choubi chou

> Connerie mise à part, j'ai fini par faire un thread de feedback sur le forum français.


Merci pour le feedback, moi qui suis attiré par cette classe depuis son annonce son état actuel m'inquiète, à ce stade elle semble vraiment surpasser par d'autres classes dans tous les domaines. 
Je me rassure en me disant que vu qu'on a même pas encore d'annonce de date de sortie pour l'addon ils ont encore largement le temps de la remanier.
Enfin pour rendre cette classe plus polyvalente visiblement va y avoir du boulot car pour le moment elle semble vraiment figée dans le carcan d'une spécialisation pour une légende et pour un set d'armes sans possibilité de modifier ça en combat efficacement, autrement dit un perso fort peu versatile contrairement à ce qu'on pouvait penser au départ avec ce système de légendes.  ::sad:: 

Je sais pas si vous avez également vu la review bêta du revenant par la guilde LBM : http://www.lebusmagique.fr/blog/news...-revenant.html, ça rejoint la plupart des constatations sur les problèmes et manques du revenant pour le moment.

----------


## atavus

> Comme le guerrier et l’envoûteur.
> Ceci est une révolution.


Ceci le set d'arme qui m'intéresse sur le revenant; Corps à Corps et berserker.

----------


## Alchimist

Lorsque tu vois le _Dev Tracker_ de Roy Cronacher, qui est l'une des personnes qui s'occupent de la classe, on voit qu'ils regardent les feedback, qui sont généralement tous les même, et ils sont déjà en train de planifier des gros changements pour la classe, avec un peu de chance on en apprendra plus lors du stream de ce soir. 

Honnêtement ce n'est pas la catastrophe, il faut simplement rééquilibrer vers le haut toutes les armes, donner un gros buff à certaines compétences inutiles jusqu'à maintenant, revoir certains traits, avoir un changement de légende instantané, comme les attunement de l'élémentaliste, et éventuellement permettre d'avoir un changement d'arme, ou retravailler toutes les armes afin quelles soient plus indépendantes par rapport à leur "légende d'origine". S'ils font déjà ça, ça serai déjà un progrès.

----------


## purEcontact

"C'est pas catastrophique, faut tout refaire." :D

Personnellement, comme je l'ai écrit, c'est la compartimentation qui me dérange le plus.
L'élémentaliste, grâce à ses armes invoqués, peut continuer à dps direct en étant en eau ou en terre.
Même avec le mage blanc de miahne qui se concentrait sur le support et l'altération, comme pourrait le faire le revenant avec le ventari et malyx, il fallait passer en feu ou en air pour encore plus de support / continuer à faire pression.

En l'état, c'est une classe qui va être intéressante à jouer pendant un petit moment mais ça me parait pas assez profond pour en faire un personnage principal.
Si Shiro a des dégâts complètement pétés, y'aura toujours des joueurs pour y jouer juste pour avoir des kikoo chiffres mais si c'est pour se retrouver avec le même gameplay le voleur dague qui spam 5-1 ou l'elem bâton qui spam 2-5 en feu, je vois pas l'intérêt.

Edit :
Je suis en train d'y penser mais qu'est-ce qui caractérise le revenant au sein du groupe ?
Qu'est qui va me faire dire "il me faut un revenant" parce qu'il a cette aptitude / cette compétence bien spécifique ?
Necromancer = vol de vie
Elementalist = arme invoquée
Mesmer = distorsion (résistance / super speed)
Rôdeur = esprit de givre / spotter
Voleur = furtivité
Ingénieur = là, tout de suite, j'en sais rien
Gardien = égide
Guerrier = bannière

----------


## BigGift

Ahah t'as serieuarmebt cité le mecro x)?

----------


## purEcontact

Bob, arrêtes de poster quand t'es bourré, t'es relou.

----------


## Alchimist

Je regarde le stream, et il y a désormais du weapon swap ... Yeaaah !

----------


## Hasunay

Vu les retours c’était sur qu'ils l'ajouteraient.

----------


## Alchimist

La liste des changements à prévoir.

----------


## purEcontact

En français.

----------


## Sephil

> Ingénieur = là, tout de suite, j'en sais rien


Might stacking, fufu, vuln, un peu de cleanse, du defiant removal facile d'accès, et pour couronner le tout un des plus gros DPS du jeu (à moins que ça ait radicalement changé au cours des derniers patchs).  ::P:

----------


## atavus

Revenant: double épée et marteau; shiro et jalis. :Bave:

----------


## purEcontact

> Might stacking, fufu, vuln, un peu de cleanse, du defiant removal facile d'accès, et pour couronner le tout un des plus gros DPS du jeu (à moins que ça ait radicalement changé au cours des derniers patchs).


C'est pas propre à l'ingénieur tout ça.
Par exemple, même si il peut faire du stealth, au même titre que le mesmer, il le tient difficilement sur un groupe.
Le mesmer peut faire de l'égide mais c'est aléatoire alors que celle du gardien, on peut compter dessus.

En gros, quelle est la mécanique qui fait que "si j'ai pas d'ingénieur dans mon groupe, ce truc bien spécifique, je m’assis dessus" ?
Pareil pour le revenant du coup.

----------


## Hasunay

J'ai pas fais la beta mais la valeur ajouté du revenant c'est pas censé être la forme Ventari ? Ça donne quoi dans les faits ? Injouable ? Pas nécessaire ?

----------


## Alchimist

PvE :

Inutile dans le contenu actuel, pour la simple et bonne raison que les healers ne servent à rien. De plus la tablette absorbe les tirs, et ne les renvoie pas, ce qui est donc inutile dans des strats comme celle du one shot Lupi'. 
Maintenant il va falloir voir ce que sera le fameux contenu haut-niveau, et éventuellement s'ils comptent rééquilibrer le contenu paru depuis la sortie, mais on sait tous que ça à très peu de chance d'arriver. 

sPvP :

Elle peut avoir une utilité dans des build de type bunker ou medic, mais concernant ce dernier, je vois mal Ventari rivaliser avec les Thief medic qui sont totalement op à cause de l'invisibilité, et dans tout les cas ces 2 types de build sont peu joués en pug. 

RvR :

C'est là qu'elle prend tout son sens, la tablette est excellente pour supporter les gros zerk, néanmoins son aspect maladroit rend la micro-gestion compliquée.

Problème inhérent : 

A l'heure actuelle il y a deux gros problème qui rendent l'utilisation assez frustrante. 
Le premier est qu'il y a un temps de cast pour déplacer la tablette (il vient de passer de 0.5 à 0.25 mais je pense que c'est toujours trop long), cette compétence devrait être instantané, autrement il faut prévoir les mouvements du groupe, ce qui n'est pas évident, et ça interrompt ton cycle d'attaque, pendant un gros combat bien chaotique c'est particulièrement handicapant. 
Le second c'est que ta tablette est compliquée à trouver au milieu d'autre tablette, rendant la lisibilité en combat abominable lorsqu'il y a plus d'une dizaine de Ventari. Ici il faudrait probablement avoir une couleur propre à sa tablette pour la différencier par rapport aux autres. 

Il me semble que c'est tout.

---------- Post added at 17h00 ---------- Previous post was at 16h49 ----------

Pour l'instant la seule raison pour laquelle je verrais un revenant sur un run de donjon classique, c'est pour le burst de Shiro, et pour l'aura de férocité, autrement c'est à ranger dans la catégorie necro'/rôdeur/ingénieur.

----------


## Sephil

> C'est pas propre à l'ingénieur tout ça.
> Par exemple, même si il peut faire du stealth, au même titre que le mesmer, il le tient difficilement sur un groupe.
> Le mesmer peut faire de l'égide mais c'est aléatoire alors que celle du gardien, on peut compter dessus.
> 
> En gros, quelle est la mécanique qui fait que "si j'ai pas d'ingénieur dans mon groupe, ce truc bien spécifique, je m’assis dessus" ?
> Pareil pour le revenant du coup.


C'est pas propre à l'ingé, mais ça a l'avantage d'être tout en un.
Le fufu tu le maintiens autant qu'un voleur qui s'arrête pour faire du smoke blast.
La might, c'est autant qu'un ele qui drop un fire field avant chaque boss, et la rotation maintient pas mal de stacks aussi.
La vuln ça se fait facilement aussi.
Je parle pas de choses aléatoires là, alors oui y a rien de spécifique, mais genre si tu me proposes un ingé pour compléter un groupe de 3 war + 1 guard, par exemple, je le prends direct.  ::P:

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai zappé le dernier week end beta car j'avoue avoir eu un goût amer après l'aperçu donné lors du premier week end beta.
On est passé de "ça fait pas de dégâts, ça se soigne pas et c'est ultra cloisonné" à "ça fait des dégâts monstre, les soins sont cool et on peut switcher de légende".
Je pense qu'ils ont fait une connerie en présentant la classe légende par légende mais bon, osef.
Enfin, je dis osef, mais on aurai peut être pas eu besoin d'un ajout de swap d'arme du coup.

Les dégâts sont craqués, au point où j'ai hésité plus d'une fois à prendre un arc de glace qui traînait.
Quand tu vois du 6k, 4k, 4k, 8k en auto attack et que, comme t'es sous célérité, ça tape relativement ( ::ninja:: ) vite, tu te poses la question de savoir si tu ne perdrais pas de dps à ramasser cet arc.
Hormis linecasting, je pense que les dégâts du revenant rivalise avec l'icebow.
D'autant plus que l'icebow à des temps de rechargement long (comparé à une auto attaque, c'est un peu obvious mais bon).
Quand je suis repassé sous ma voleuse, je l'ai trouvée toute fade, c'est pour dire...

La tablette est assez craquée en fractale.
Y'a surement moyen de skip les harpies facilement (j'avoue que j'ai pas test).
En tout cas, pour les draguerres, tu lances ta tablette sur le 2eme bouton (celui après la première porte) et le reste du groupe a largement le temps de rentrer.
Tu temporises un peu, tu te retrouves avec assez d'energie pour protéger l'un des 2 boutons ou celui qui active le mécanisme pendant 15 secondes (donc normalement, le mécanisme est terminé ou pas loin d'être terminé).
Le chaman grawl, j'en parle pas, tu prends 2 revenants (ou 1 revenant et un gardien) et pour peu que tu saches te mettre dans une aoe allié, tu te poses plus la question des projectiles, faut juste éviter sa pluie de feu (dur  ::ninja:: ).

Faut voir comment ils nerf tout ça et comment ils boost la spécialisation du gardien mais il y a des chances que le revenant (si ils nerf pas trop) remplace mon gardien (bon, pas tout le temps non plus, j'en aurais surement marre de swap sur shiro pour spam l'auto attaque).

----------


## Alchimist

Les changements pour la prochaine beta, pas mal de bonnes choses, par contre Mallyx a totalement été changé et devient tout ce qu'il y a de plus inintéressant à jouer.

----------


## Sephil

En même temps son argument est parfaitement valable.

Le cleanse de zone est tellement présent que si tu comptes sur tes condis pour augmenter ton DPS, tu peux te brosser avec un ele ou un guard à côté de toi.

----------


## Alchimist

Là-dessus il n’y a rien à redire, cependant je pense qu’il y avait moyen de régler ce problème sans totalement changer la façon dont Mallyx fonctionne. On vient de passer d’une légende qui était excellente dans la manipulation d’altérations, qui punissait les personnes qui ne prêtaient pas attention à leurs applications d’altérations, et surtout qui était amusante à jouer, à une légende qui est moins originale et qui consiste désormais à tanker davantage les altérations, et à en lancer quelques-unes de façon somme toute assez banale.   

Je pense qu’il y avait moyen soit d’empêcher le cleanse lorsque le joueur est sous l’élite (Embrace the Darkness), ou d’ajouter une condition à un trait pour faire en sorte que les cleanse extérieurs ne passent pas lorsque le joueur se trouve en posture démonique, mais qu’ils fonctionnent normalement lorsqu’il change de légende.  

Le problème c’est qu’ils ont évité le problème en le supprimant, et non en le réglant, ce qui est à mon sens une mauvaise façon d’équilibrer, un peu comment ils ont rendu les tourelles/esprits inutile parce que trop puissant auparavant. C'est dommage parce que le peu de ce que j’ai vu sur Mallyx m’avait vraiment bien plu.

----------

